
Wifi Cat - Oompa
http://blog.weatherby.net/2009/02/wifi-cat-out-of-the-bag.html
======
ars
Can someone post a summary? I couldn't understand more than about 30% of what
he said - terrible sound quality.

Is this something about tracking a feline with WiFi?

I sort of got the idea at the end that it was actually a joke?

I could barely understand/hear what he was saying. Is it just me?

~~~
lanceweatherby
Wifi Cat is the world’s first WiFi repeater integrated into a cat collar. It
uses patent pending energy harvesting, the cat's movement recharges battery
the battery. It spread's WiFi throughout your home and enable you to track
your cat using your browser in real time.

~~~
cedsav
That could make sense if cats weren't the type of pets who absolutely need to
be on your lap when you're trying to use your laptop. Not a good location for
a repeater.

------
ajju
The most promising startup pitched at Atlanta's StartupRiot! Every second of
this presentation taught me something :)

------
sanjayparekh
Only at a great event like Startup Riot will you see great deals like WiFi
Cat. :-)

~~~
PStamatiou
agreed. more startup riot coverage -
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=486925>

~~~
biohacker42
It's a bit reddity to see the joke presentation so high on the front page
while an actually informative coverage of the even is in obscurity.

When I browse Slashdot I turn funny posts off. If you turn them on, you'll see
+5 funny all over the place, and they are indeed funny, I would just rather
get information then jokes.

------
umjames
I can haz WiFi? It actually sounds like a good idea to me. Is there a reason
this is a joke instead of a legitimate business idea?

------
colinake
The buildup on this company was absolutely EPIC.

------
lanceweatherby
At this point it's all about execution.

------
bitwize
Wifi Cat is wiiiiiiiifi.

------
relaxedg
Voted up

